# Adcom GFA-7807 300wpc x 7 anyone have one?



## JinxCanada (Jul 23, 2010)

looking for info and if there are any issues with these amps? i have read you need a dedicated 20 amp breaker for this...which is fine...but are there any other issues? how's the quality and sound? not much info out there on this amp. TIA


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Haveing only just read about it, it sounds like a nice unit with plenty of power and it's heavy which is a good sign for me. I have never heard one nor heard about complaints so i can't really lend any advice on that issue. You should Google it and read a few reviews to see whats been said that may give you some insite to it's quality.:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

2100W from 110V, is about 19A, so yeah, a dedicated 20A circuit would be a good idea. You will likely never use that much unless you ran all 7 channels LOUD!

However, when combined with a display, preamp, DVD player, etc, you can definitely get above 15 or even 20A pretty quick if they are all on the same power strip.

don't know this one in particular, but Adcom is known for pretty robust, clean amps.


----------

